# Cleaning tyres..



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Probably a silly question, but I keep seeing adverts for actual tyre cleaners. Is there any need for this? I've used apc at a decent mix, but never really been into cleaning tyres really. 

I've got a decent valet pro scrubbing brush, but what are others using these days :thumb:


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

I've tried chemical guys all clean, bilt hamber surfex HD and Adams rubber & tyre cleaner. 

Surfex does a good job, much better than all clean but the adams takes it by a fair bit. Nothing on the cloth when I dry the tyres after. All used with a tuf shine tyre brush.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Not sure about dedicated rubber cleaners as I have not tried one to compare but brush wise I have been using a Atlastabrush for a while now and it's a revelation:thumb:


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

I use a strong dilution of G101 and a vikan brush. Works wonders


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

G101 and a nail brush works fine for me 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

I clean the tyres whilst I'm cleaning the wheels. I give them a coat of wheel cleaner and give them a brush around with a 1'' VP detailing brush, then use the pressure washer to rinse


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

adams tyre and rubber cleaner is really good https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...-trims/products/adams-new-tire-rubber-cleaner and i use it with adams tyre brush https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/wheels-tyres-trims/products/adams-new-tire-brush
great combo


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

There is no need for a dedicated tyre cleaner; although since the products exist, then they probably will make the job easier. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The adams tyre cleaner is really good but is it better than a strong APC dilution which is much cheaper? Have to say no.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Britemax Grime out & a Vikan brush :thumb:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vikan-Bru...994939?hash=item3cde8067fb:g:~60AAOSw42dZFLYg


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I'd agree with that, a degreaser rather than an APC does better on tyres

Grime out at 1:1 or
Autosmart G101 at 4:1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Is spraying billberry wheel cleaner or wonder wheels on the tyres and adjitating with a vp brush any good to clean tyres?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

mr.t said:


> Is spraying billberry wheel cleaner or wonder wheels on the tyres and adjitating with a vp brush any good to clean tyres?


If you just want surface dirt off its fine (bilberry)

If you want to strip dressing, you need strong APC or degreaser.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

